# IBS CLINICAL ISSUES



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIAdapted from a radio interview conducted by Bob Enteen, host of Living Without Limits, with Douglas Drossman, MD, UNC Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders at Chapel Hill North Carolina http://www.aboutibs.org/article%20enteen.html ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

